# What happened to Bighorn Charcoal/Stick smokers?



## Schep (Dec 7, 2018)

Greetings from Wisconsin!  Just wondering if anyone had info on why you can't find Bighorn smokers anymore unless you want the pellet kind.  Father's Day 2017 I got the Bighorn offset charcoal/wood smoker and grill.  I love it, the only mod I've done is putting high temp fiber sealing around the doors.   Now they have disappeared off the face of the earth.  Only Bighorn pellet smokers are left.  Where they bought out or just discontinue the line?


----------



## Steve helgeson (Dec 25, 2018)

I bought one on a Black Friday deal from filed and stream. Love it so far. Also have a wsm 18” but wanted something bigger for thanksgiving turkeys.


----------

